# Wellhead in a garage



## Keystone (Jun 17, 2021)

Existing house with addition being placed, part of the addition will be a garage. Within the footprint of the garage is an existing well head. The design professional is proposing a manhole cover at slab grade.  

Thoughts?
Code Sections?


----------



## cda (Jun 17, 2021)

Ok 

What kind of well???

water

gas

oil
Septic 

other??


----------



## TheCommish (Jun 17, 2021)

Not allowed in Massachusetts


----------



## Keystone (Jun 17, 2021)

cda said:


> Ok
> 
> What kind of well???
> 
> ...


Water


----------



## cda (Jun 17, 2021)

I know you cannot build on top of certain pipes.

Seems like Structural would come into play. If the well collapses or other

Plus if they had to drill it???

Any State agency have say over water wells??


----------



## Keystone (Jun 17, 2021)

cda said:


> I know you cannot build on top of certain pipes.
> 
> Seems like Structural would come into play. If the well collapses or other
> 
> ...


Just got off the phone with two well companies and the DP, this is not a regulated item at state level. Apparently Pennsylvania is only one of two states with bare minimum well water regulations.  I’m kindly requesting a vapor/water resistant manhole cover.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jun 17, 2021)

My grand mothers house in Pa had the front porch over the well which had a submersible pump. The concrete porch slab had an 18 x 18 steal cover over it and the porch ceiling had an access panel directly above and the roof had a curb and removable cover above that. I remember as a teen watching my dad and uncle raising the pipe up and dismantling each 20 ft section length of pipe till they got to the pump and where able to install a new pump. Granddad built the house in the late thirties and obviously did some planning for future maintenance. 

Just saying this can and has been done however I would not do it in a garage area where there maybe a possibility of gasoline or other chemicals that can and will be spilled on the floor and possibly contaminate the well


----------



## JCraver (Jun 17, 2021)

90 out of a 100 midwest farmsteads had a well or cistern, usually just off the kitchen on a back porch or in a mudroom, under roof.  The first time everyone's newlywed Grandma had to go out in the snow and cold to fill her water bucket, everyone's Grandpa built a room with a roof over it.

It might not be legal now, but it sure was done a lot back in the day.


----------



## ADAguy (Jun 18, 2021)

Cross contamination is the key here, avoid contact with other fluids.


----------



## Keystone (Jun 18, 2021)

mtlogcabin said:


> My grand mothers house in Pa had the front porch over the well which had a submersible pump. The concrete porch slab had an 18 x 18 steal cover over it and the porch ceiling had an access panel directly above and the roof had a curb and removable cover above that. I remember as a teen watching my dad and uncle raising the pipe up and dismantling each 20 ft section length of pipe till they got to the pump and where able to install a new pump. Granddad built the house in the late thirties and obviously did some planning for future maintenance.
> 
> Just saying this can and has been done however I would not do it in a garage area where there maybe a possibility of gasoline or other chemicals that can and will be spilled on the floor and possibly contaminate the well


Yes I recall seeing a handful of water well head so under porches, that’s inconvenient but I don’t take concern with it. 

Garage, judging by the land a minor shifting of few feet could’ve avoided this however it’s out of my control.


----------



## ADAguy (Jun 21, 2021)

Your DP is missing some of the previously identified issues. Need to "control" him/her.


----------



## ICE (Jun 21, 2021)

My father's uncle had a hand pump next to the kitchen sink/bathtub.  North Dakota farmers are a hardy breed and I remember shivering in that sink/bathtub.


----------

